# Barking



## pauleady (Mar 11, 2011)

Bailey barks (I think from excitement) every time he sees another dog while we're out walking, and it's very embarrassing.

Does anyone else have this problem and how do you stop it?


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

I had this issue with Billy and tried a few things before someone on here mentioned the 'pet corrector'. I bought one to try without much hope but it truly worked. 
Basically when your dog barks you spray it near them (it makes a high pitched hiss) and this stops them in their tracks then you say 'quiet' or 'no bark' or whatever command you want. Genuinely we used it for about 3-4 times and Billy stopped doing it. I was amazed and that was about 3 months ago.
Good luck, H x


----------



## pauleady (Mar 11, 2011)

Thank you for that advice. I've seen those and wondered if they worked. I'm off to order one now!


----------



## francesjl (Mar 24, 2011)

Scamp barks with excitement AND at everything else !!!
Any new noise / thing really. The pet corrector didn't work for him ! lol


----------

